# auxiliary tapes from Mike



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I did the second round of the IBS tapes--and again with great success. Some days are darn near indistinguishable from my old normal; others...aren't,  but they are much much improved from where they were, and, as has been said of the tapes, things seem to be actually *continuing* to improve after having finished them. Now i'm curious about some of the other series. Can anyone speak to how "Emotional Healing" i think it is, differs from "Towards Inner Peace" and what each is good for?And Marilyn: if you replied to my bboard box re: how long one has to wait to do hypnosis even on a totally-unrelated subject, I haven't found it becuase i haven't been logged in in ages. :-( So still don't know the answer to that one.  Sending to my 'regular' email is generally best. Hope you've been OK!Hope everyone is doing well in general!--AO


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AO - Good to "hear" from you again - In response to your post - You can find all the program titles here:HealthyAudio ProgramsAnd information about Emotional Renewal here:Healthy Audio - Emotional Renewal ProgramThe difference between Towards Inner Peace and the Emotional Renewal program is that TIP sessions help the listener to develop new personal goals and to reinforce progress already made in their life. The ER program addresses trauma situations that are still impacting the person and helps them move on and release them - I have put an excerpt from the website below to give you an idea - As far as time frame between waiting between two different protocols/subject areas it may be the same time frame as Mike mentions in the booklet - 8 - 10 weeks - but that is for relistening to the same program - I am not sure on that, I will ask Mike and will post his reply here later.Here is the info on Emotional Renewal - found in the above link - all the best to you! An optional aid to emotional recovery for those who: Have undergone surgery and the emotional recovery is lagging behind, Victim of mugging, Survivor of physical or emotional abuse, Victim of crime, Been involved in an accident, Experienced emotional or physical bullying, Trauma of a relationship break-up, Those suffering of low self esteem, or high anxiety. Working through personal issues to name a few. When you feel you are ready to start your recovery, or feel ready for your next step in emotional recovery consider this program Whether your emotional energies have been depleted through physical issues such as mugging, physical abuse, victimisation, an accident or operation or due to emotional bullying through to emotional impact such as after an emotional incident or traumatic event in one's life, it is often expressed that "I wish I could just forget about it"! Or I wish it had never happened"! These are natural and expected comments to make, however it is not so much the memory of an event or incident which causes the feelings of discomfort, it is also about the emotions attached to the memory which drains our all important emotional energy, and subsequently leads to our voicing of the above statements.As individuals we need the memory of our journey through life, whether they are good or bad, as these are part of our life experiences. Wouldn't it be much better to manage and release the emotion which impacts so many areas of our life? To see things in a different perspective can bring emotional release and freedom.In addition to this what if you could learn a way to release and let go of those negative thoughts in a structured way, and also be able to use the same learned process to release and let go of every day negatives thoughts, worries, fears and self limiting beliefs, before they develop into emotional baggage? This program was developed and designed to be a tool in aiding the listener to do exactly that. Through over 20 years of working with people affected by traumatic events, and emotional distresses in the clinical environment, Michael provides the therapy that successfully provides healing processes to those who need this type of assistance in the clinical setting and has recorded it for home use. This important program covering 4 CDs, with 11 tracks and an accompanying listening schedule, is a major work and brings a range of coping methods, re-interpretations, and recognitions and much more to the listener, encouraging a release of negative thought patterns, and also rebuilding of inner confidence and self esteem and a developing of new perspectives. Whether your emotional energies have been depleted through physical issues such as mugging, physical abuse, victimisation, an accident or operation or due to emotional bullying through to emotional impact such as after an emotional incident or traumatic event in one's life, it is often expressed that "I wish I could just forget about it"! Or I wish it had never happened"! These are natural and expected comments to make, however it is not so much the memory of an event or incident which causes the feelings of discomfort, it is also about the emotions attached to the memory which drains our all important emotional energy, and subsequently leads to our voicing of the above statements.As individuals we need the memory of our journey through life, whether they are good or bad, as these are part of our life experiences. Wouldn't it be much better to manage and release the emotion which impacts so many areas of our life? To see things in a different perspective can bring emotional release and freedom.In addition to this what if you could learn a way to release and let go of those negative thoughts in a structured way, and also be able to use the same learned process to release and let go of every day negatives thoughts, worries, fears and self limiting beliefs, before they develop into emotional baggage? This program was developed and designed to be a tool in aiding the listener to do exactly that. Through over 20 years of working with people affected by traumatic events, and emotional distresses in the clinical environment, Michael provides the therapy that successfully provides healing processes to those who need this type of assistance in the clinical setting and has recorded it for home use. This important program covering 4 CDs, with 11 tracks and an accompanying listening schedule, is a major work and brings a range of coping methods, re-interpretations, and recognitions and much more to the listener, encouraging a release of negative thought patterns, and also rebuilding of inner confidence and self esteem and a developing of new perspectives. Whether your emotional energies have been depleted through physical issues such as mugging, physical abuse, victimisation, an accident or operation or due to emotional bullying through to emotional impact such as after an emotional incident or traumatic event in one's life, it is often expressed that "I wish I could just forget about it"! Or I wish it had never happened"! These are natural and expected comments to make, however it is not so much the memory of an event or incident which causes the feelings of discomfort, it is also about the emotions attached to the memory which drains our all important emotional energy, and subsequently leads to our voicing of the above statements.As individuals we need the memory of our journey through life, whether they are good or bad, as these are part of our life experiences. Wouldn't it be much better to manage and release the emotion which impacts so many areas of our life? To see things in a different perspective can bring emotional release and freedom.In addition to this what if you could learn a way to release and let go of those negative thoughts in a structured way, and also be able to use the same learned process to release and let go of every day negatives thoughts, worries, fears and self limiting beliefs, before they develop into emotional baggage? This program was developed and designed to be a tool in aiding the listener to do exactly that. Through over 20 years of working with people affected by traumatic events, and emotional distresses in the clinical environment, Michael provides the therapy that successfully provides healing processes to those who need this type of assistance in the clinical setting and has recorded it for home use. This important program covering 4 CDs, with 11 tracks and an accompanying listening schedule...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is what Mike says about the time frame between listening to two different hypnotherapy protocols/topics:


> There is no hard and fast rule, for my work I suggest as we mention in the booklet. However it is a personal thing and if people want to go more quickly, it is up to them. Some people absorb information more quickly than others, it depends on many factors hence to be sure it covers all, the time I suggest is what I stick to. But if they want to do their own thing, thats fine too. Kind regards, Mike


----------



## fah31 (May 7, 2004)

I am confused I thought Mike only had two programs the IBS and the toward inner peace cds. What other programs does he have on cd. The website is a little confusing because you have to read each paragraph do find it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/programme_groupsIf you click on the above link, the page you come to has all of Mike's programs listed there - then you click on each one for more information.These programs are available on CD* - ALL of them can be immediately downloaded onto your computer as an MP3 file for your MP3 player, or IPod or personal CD.Mike's Programs Include:IBS Audio Program 100 IBS Audio Program 60 - For Children Age 8 - 13 (*Not yet available on CD - download only)IBS Companion (Included in the 100 program - Single CD)Reflections On Life (NOT hypnotherapy - just reflective - Single CD)Towards Inner Peace (Develop personal goals and peace)Emotional Renewal (Help with trauma or negative aspects of life journey)Stopping SmokingConfidence and Self - EsteemAnxiety CD (Single CD)Stress CDInsomnia CDGeneral Relaxation CD (this session is already included in the IBS Audio Program)Simply Music CD (NO therapy, just music)Emotional Recovery from Breast CancerChronic Pain 110 Program (helps ease pain for chronic sufferers)Cancer and Recovering Emotions - CARE - Post Natal DepressionHope this helps you out! Take care and all the best - If you have questions about the programs, you can call toll free 877-898-2539 and someone will get back to you with more info.


----------

